# λίγδα, λιγδοπούλα



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

*Λίγδα *(ή *λιγδοπούλα*) ονομάζεται η μικρή τσιπούρα (κάπου 10-20 εκατοστά και 150-300 γραμμάρια), που κατά κανόνα δεν έχει προλάβει να αναπαραχθεί (η τσιπούρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος αναπαράγεται πάνω από τα 25 εκατοστά). Σημειώνεται ότι η τσιπούρα έχει κατά νόμο ελάχιστο μήκος αλίευσης τα 20 εκατοστά. Η _λίγδα _λοιπόν είναι μια λέξη που λείπει απ' τα λεξικά στα οποία κοίταξα. Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

Η ερώτησή μου για το αν αυτές οι *λίγδες *που είναι εκτροφής μπορούν να εξελιχθούν σε κανονικές τσιπούρες είχε ακριβώς τον στόχο να καταλάβω κατά πόσο η ψαριά σας αυτή είχε οικολογικό αντίκτυπο. Όπως μου απάντησε φίλος ιχθυολόγος, φαίνεται πως αυτό δεν γίνεται να συμβεί.
Σκουλήκι «κόκκινο ή Θεσσαλονίκης»: Πωλείται ανακατεμένο με θαλασσινό χόρτο, όπου διατηρείται ζωντανό σε δροσερό περιβάλλον. Το αγαπούν σχεδόν όλα τα ψάρια κι έχει καλά αποτελέσματα σε *λίγδες *(μικρές τσιπούρες) και μουρμούρια. Είναι μόνο σχετικά μαλακό και ψαρεύει καλύτερα την ημέρα.
Η σιγουριά μου βασιζότανε στο ότι το λιμάνι της Μηχανιώνας το ξέρω κάβο–κάβο, το φεγγάρι ήταν καλό και φωτεινό, και ο καιρός αίθριος και κάλμα. Με αυτές τις συνθήκες, κάποιους περασμένους Νοέμβριους, διάλεγα για να πάω σπίτι το πολύ έξι από τα ψάρια που έπιανα και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πάρω μαζί μου ψάρι, τσιπούρα ή λαβράκι, κάτω από μισό κιλό. Αυτήν τη φορά όμως ζήλεψα τις δυο *λίγδες *που έβγαλε ο διπλανός μου το βράδυ και έμενα άψαρος από το απόγευμα της Πέμπτης μέχρι το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής, οπόταν και κατάφερα επιτέλους να πιάσω τα ψαράκια τής φωτό και να μην γυρίσω άψαρος και με ηθικό καταρρακωμένο. Ηθικόν δίδαγμα: «Το ψάρεμα δεν είναι θετική επιστήμη κι ούτε έχει κανόνες κι αξιώματα».


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Το ΠαπΛεξ έχει τη _λίγδα_, αλλά με ορισμό «κοινή ονομασία τού ψαριού σαργός». Ευτυχώς, το λάθος δεν επαναλαμβάνεται στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια, όπου το λήμμα *τσιπούρα* τελειώνει ως εξής: «Οι νεαρές τσιπούρες ονομάζονται _λίγδες_».


----------

